# Frog's floating restaurant



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

This frog knows where the food is







I


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

*If*.....you can stand the smell?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

cedarlkDJ said:


> *If*.....you can stand the smell?


Dead fish attracts insects, perfect spot of a frog to sit.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

DecoySlayer said:


> Dead fish attracts insects, perfect spot of a frog to sit.


That's what I meant!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Smart frog. We shared that picture on our Instagram account as well.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

When I see things like that it makes me wish that I had a much better camera, lenses, and knew how to use them. I see so many good pictures when I am outside and just don't have the equipment, or the know how to use it, to get those pictures. 

Maybe after I hit the lottery.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

LOL :lol:

Dave


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

On a side, it is good to see the increase in frogs the last couple years.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you want to catch a pile of panfish, find a dead squirrel, put it in an onion bag, and hang it from a branch over a lake. In a couple/few days there will be maggots dropping off like crazy, and the Gills will pile up waiting for them. If you have a raft on deeper water, that works well for larger Gills, too. 

Who has a better use for a dead squirrel? lol


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Mama Eagle to Papa Eagle - "What do you want on your fish?"

Papa Eagle to Mama Eagle - "A frog."


----------

